# SMOK Novo Pod Starter Kit 450mAh



## Timwis (25/7/18)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the Novo Pod Starter Kit 450mAh by Smok. The Novo Pod Starter Kit was supplied for the purpose of this review by Ruby from Smok.





Introduction

The Novo is the latest pod device from Smok and the first since their release of the very popular Infinix. I have not used the Infinix so this review will not be a comparison between the 2 devices but looking at the Novo on it's own merits, so lets get on with it and give my opinion.

https://www.smoktech.com/kit/novo

https://store.smoktech.com/product/details/novo

In the Box





Contents:

1x Novo Device
2x Novo Pods(No e-juice)
1x Usb cable
1x Manual





Aesthetics and Ergonomics

The Novo Kit comes in cardboard box packaging and each included item is neatly positioned in it's own compartment in a plastic tray. How small the Novo is stood out immediately as it's definitely the smallest pod device i have used. I received the Prism Chrome and Red Cobra version, it's also available in Prism Chrome and Black Cobra, Prism Chrome and White Cobra, Prism Chrome and Prism Rainbow Cobra, Prism Chrome and Auto Pink Cobra, Prism Chrome and Royal Blue Cobra, Prism Chrome and Prism Blue Cobra and Prism Chrome and Green Cobra. The pod just gets pushed into the device and has no magnets it simply is pressure fitted but fits perfectly and is nice and secure. The Black mouthpiece is an ergonomic Duckbill shape and when the pod is fitted to the device a narrow band of the clear plastic pod is left exposed as a viewing window. The device has a Chrome Chassis which gives the device Chrome sides, band around the top and base, the front and back of the device has a Cobra pattern design in the colour of choice. The front of the device has a very small operation light central and towards the bottom "SMOK" is printed, the reverse has "novo" and safety stamps printed again towards the bottom. On one side we have the micro USB port while the other side and base are featureless. In my opinion it's a very good looking little pocket friendly device which is very ergonomic and made very well.



 

 

 

Novo Specs and Features:

Size: 88.3 x 24.3 x 14.3
Juice Capacity: 2ml
Battery Capacity: 450mAh (built-in)
Battery Type: 111730
Input Voltage: 3.3V-4.2V
Power Range: 10-16W
Standby Current: ＜200uA
Chrome cobra-covered pattern
Shaped like a delicate whistle
Ergonomically-designed mouthpiece
Air-driven pod system
Mini size to be an intimate vape pal
Intelligent battery indicator
Colours: Prism Chrome and Black Cobra, Prism Chrome and Red Cobra, Prism Chrome and White Cobra, Prism Chrome and Prism Rainbow Cobra, Prism Chrome and Auto Pink Cobra, Prism Chrome and Royal Blue Cobra, Prism Chrome and Prism Blue Cobra, Prism Chrome and Green Cobra





The Pod

You receive 2 refillable pod's with the device which is a big pro but there is no mention of coil resistance or material. The device is direct output 4.2v decreasing slowly to 3.3v where the cut off is and the wattage output is 10w - 16w so the resistance of the pods are 1.2ohm but i shouldn't need to have to work that out for myself. The pod is made up of 2 sections, a duckbill Black mouthpiece and a clear section which houses the coil and holds the liquid, when the pod is inserted into the device a band of the clear section is left exposed to act as a liquid viewing window. At the bottom of the clear section is a Silver base which has "SMOK" printed one side, on the bottom is your 2 contacts and air hole. The pod is filled via the side where there is a removable bung which when removed reveals a reasonable size fill port, filling with chubby bottles will be a bit messy but most nozzles will be fine. The pods hold 2ml of liquid and as ever when using a pod for the first time leave it with the liquid in for about 10 mins before vaping.



 

 


 

 




Using the Novo

The Novo is another pod device which is air operated so your inhale activates it, personally i like a physical fire button but many including a lot of beginner vapers will prefer the simplicity. So to use is simply put the mouthpiece between your lips and vape, that's it! The novo does have certain safety features which includes Short circuit protection, low voltage protection and a 8 seconds continuous vape cut off. The Novo also has a small operational light that shines Blue when vaping but apart from flashing Red 15 times and not allowing you to vape when the battery goes below 3.3v there is no battery status indication which for me is a big con.



 

 

My Experience Using the Novo

I will start with the minor issues i had which was around the "no hassle of leaking" claim as i did experience some. It's nothing major, just slight from time to time between the mouthpiece and the main part of the pod a bit of liquid did become evident, also when removing the pod there was slight moisture around the contacts, again not where it's a major issue but needs pointing out. Seeing how much juice was in the pod was another issue has the small viewing ring really is too narrow for the purpose so i did need to take the pod out to check my juice level. Finally you are supplied with a cute tiny USB cable which means when most people charge the device there's a good chance the device is just dangling.

Despite the issues so far mentioned i really like the Novo and how it performed, most importantly the flavour in my opinion is better than any of the other pod systems i have tried. The draw is quite restrictive, a definite MTL but not over tight, using 12mg gave me a very satisfying throat hit, the Novo also gives a surprising amount of cloud production. The small size and ergonomics of the Novo again beats other pod devices for me and the Duckbill mouthpiece is very comfortable. The Novo is a direct output device rather than constant output, i do prefer constant output but although towards the end of it's battery life i could notice a drop off in power it was only slight. The 450mAh is about par for this type of device and lasted well, it charges in around an hour and also supports vape while charging which is a pretty useless feature to have if using with the supplied 3" USB cable. I used both 50/50 and 70VG with the nova and both worked well and wicked fine but i got a better hit using 50/50.



 





Conclusion

The Novo has things about it i don't like but out of the pod devices i have used it tops the others on looks, ergonomics and flavour.





Likes

Good build quality
Looks great
Available in plenty of colours
Very good ergonomics
Very comfortable mouthpiece
2 pods included
Pocket friendly
Great flavour (in comparison to other pod systems)
Good vapor production
MTL not over tight draw.
Good battery life
Charges in about an hour
Vape while charge

Dislikes

Slight condensation/ moisture build up
Viewing window not big enough
No Battery status indication
Direct output not constant / slight drop off
Not a fan of short USB cable





I would once again like to thank Ruby from Smok for supplying the Novo Pod Stater Kit for the purpose of this review.

https://www.smoktech.com/kit/novo

https://store.smoktech.com/product/details/novo

Reactions: Like 3


----------

